# Happy Birthday, Dawgluver!



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 21, 2020)

I hope you and Beagle don't get into too much trouble with your partying.  Have a great birthday!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 21, 2020)

Happy birthday DL!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 21, 2020)

Hauoli la hanau, Dawg!


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday Dawg!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 21, 2020)

Miss you!!   Happy Birthday!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 21, 2020)

Have a wonderful birthday, Dawg! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485] [emoji177]


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday Dawgluver. I hope we see you here more.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks guys! A friend made me Birthday Spaghetti. Sure has been a strange couple of years. Beagle and I are continuing our sequestration. Happy Quarantine to all! We'll get through this.


----------

